# Found some giant millipedes in So CA!I.D. and care tips anyone?



## neubii18 (Oct 24, 2010)

I went to this place where i usually find scorpions(at night) during the day today just to hike and maybe see some reptiles.I lifted up a huge fallen log and found a bunch of millipedes!I found about 50 under only 5 logs,and ended up keeping around 15.I'm super excited.Anyone know what species?Also,any care and breeding tips.I just have them in the medium exo terra flat dome KK with about 2 inches of dirt,and 2 inches of leaf litter.I put a couple little pieces of decaying log in there too.How do I sex them?I'm sure Andrew will see this and enlighten me,but anyone else's help is still greatly appreciate this.Here's the pictures of the smallest and largest ones i found.The smallest is about 1.75",and the largest is a little over 4".Thanks for looking!

Here's the smallest:




And the largest:

Such gentle creepy crawlies!


And here's the setup I've got going for now:


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 25, 2010)

It's hard to make out much from the pics but by shape and location I'd bet Hiltonius sp.


----------



## neubii18 (Oct 25, 2010)

how would i sex them?i counted 19 total that i collected.we found 50+ under 5 logs,so I think i kept a good number.i really want to breed them.does my cage setup look good?


----------



## neubii18 (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been doing some research,and have concluded that according to range,color,size,and the fact that they have 2 legs per segment,they are most similar to hitonius pulchrus.what you do think elytra,or anyone else.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't all millipedes have two legs per segment? Hiltonius most likely, pulchrus maybe. There should be quite a bit on the net about sexing millipedes. You can always check out the millipede book found here: http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna/


----------



## neubii18 (Oct 25, 2010)

I Meant that they hve 2 sets of legs per segment.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, I thought you meant 2 legs per side per segment = diplopoda


----------



## J Morningstar (Oct 26, 2010)

except they(if male) should be "missing" a pair about seven (per side down) there which is where the male sex organs are.


----------



## neubii18 (Oct 26, 2010)

I believe I was told by Ken the bug guy that males are pretty rare compared to females in the wild.is this true?thanks!


----------



## neubii18 (Oct 29, 2010)

anyone else have some ID ideas?thanks!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 31, 2010)

Males and females of spirobolids are 50/50 in the wild.


----------



## Bug Boy Wonder (Feb 1, 2017)

Hiltonius pulchrus. 
Found one of these little guys cruzin the trail with us the other night.


----------



## socalqueen (Feb 2, 2017)

asn1234 said:


> I went to this place where i usually find scorpions(at night) during the day today just to hike and maybe see some reptiles.I lifted up a huge fallen log and found a bunch of millipedes!I found about 50 under only 5 logs,and ended up keeping around 15.I'm super excited.Anyone know what species?Also,any care and breeding tips.I just have them in the medium exo terra flat dome KK with about 2 inches of dirt,and 2 inches of leaf litter.I put a couple little pieces of decaying log in there too.How do I sex them?I'm sure Andrew will see this and enlighten me,but anyone else's help is still greatly appreciate this.Here's the pictures of the smallest and largest ones i found.The smallest is about 1.75",and the largest is a little over 4".Thanks for looking!
> 
> Here's the smallest:
> 
> ...


I'm in so cal and am very curious as to the locale you found these guys??? Very very cool find!!! i wish you luck!


----------



## RTTB (Feb 2, 2017)

Awesome find.


----------



## Bug Boy Wonder (Feb 5, 2017)

socalqueen said:


> I'm in so cal and am very curious as to the locale you found these guys??? Very very cool find!!! i wish you luck!


Pretty much any oak grove wooded area, personal spots I've seen them:
Malibu creek park, whiting ranch, and a couple other oak wood areas in the north San Fernando Valley and Thousand Oaks area. I know I'm not the OP but just thought I'd share.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## socalqueen (Feb 6, 2017)

Bug Boy Wonder said:


> Pretty much any oak grove wooded area, personal spots I've seen them:
> Malibu creek park, whiting ranch, and a couple other oak wood areas in the north San Fernando Valley and Thousand Oaks area. I know I'm not the OP but just thought I'd share.


Thank you for sharing!


----------

